# Legends of Tomorrow [LOT] thread



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

*First Official Poster:*

*cdn1-www.comingsoon.net/assets/uploads/2015/05/dcslegendsheader.jpg

*First Official Trailer:*

[YOUTUBE]4MubNoWQiSc[/YOUTUBE]

When heroes alone are not enough… the world needs legends. Having seen the future, one he will desperately try to prevent from happening, time-traveling rogue Rip Hunter is tasked with assembling a disparate group of both heroes and villains to confront an unstoppable threat – one in which not only is the planet at stake, but all of time itself. 

Can this ragtag team defeat an immortal threat unlike anything they have ever known? DC’S LEGENDS OF TOMORROW stars



Victor Garber (“The Flash,” “Alias”); *- Firestorm*
Brandon Routh (“Arrow,” “Superman Returns”,"Daniel Shaw - Chuck");  *-The Atom*
Arthur Darvill (“Doctor Who”);  *- Rip Hunter*
Caity Lotz (“Arrow”); *- White Canary*
Ciarra Renee (“Pippin”); *- Hawkgirl*
Franz Drameh (“Edge of Tomorrow”); *- Jay Jackson*
Dominic Purcell (“The Flash,” “Prison Break”); *- Captain Cold*
Wentworth Miller (“The Flash,” “Prison Break”) *- Heatwave*

 As for now, Season 1 villain is confirmed to be "Vandal Savage". Go on, put on your superhero caps and come here..

Since this is a shared universe with both Arrow and Flash, we can see many crossovers in the future.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

Great! Trailer was epic.

But I couldn't figure out the exact dates of start of this spin-off.


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/u2nMxHb.jpg

The one in the Time sphere (Rip Hunter's vehicle) is indeed Reverse Flash. You can only see his backside on the trailer.


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

White canary is Sarah right?


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> White canary is Sarah right?


Yes, 



Spoiler



Thanks to Lazarus Pit.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2015)

but but
they buried her body

- - - Updated - - -

Dominic Purcell (“The Flash,” “Prison Break”); - Captain Cold
Wentworth Miller (“The Flash,” “Prison Break”) - Heatwave


this this is legendary


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2015)

Dr. Who as Rip Hunter; 

yeah obviously!!!


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> but but
> they buried her body


In comics, anything can happen.



Spoiler



same happens with Ra's. Though Oliver ki||ed Ra's in Arrow Finale, his body was still there. We can still hope, someone will resurrect Ra's using Lazarus Pit unless the showmakers decided to make Ra's character as dead.



There's a saying, the ones whose stays dead in the comics till are only "Thomas & Martha Wayne and Uncle Ben".


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> but but
> they buried her body
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


First time when I saw them in the flash, I was like WTF!!! These guys are back.. It seems their time in prison turned them into professional criminals


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 21, 2015)

Add me to list... where is the list??


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

^ It's due for 2016. Once started, will add. If you're curious, do time travel - bring us the episodes - so we can watch and discuss.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

That's a goddamn trailer with a comic feel.

[YOUTUBE]n4cQ83S_gMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2015)

^^ That's Good. The comic touch just goes on to say how respectful they want to be to comic fans. Epic.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 17, 2015)

back to digit.

Legends of Tomorrow in 2016..


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

No Booster Gold for 'Legends of Tomorrow,' Other New Details


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

*media.dcentertainment.com/sites/default/files/imce/2015/09-SEP/HM_HG_v01_r02a_55f2615b7da9d0.86161554.jpg

First Look: DC's Legends of Tomorrow's Hawkgirl and Hawkman | DC Comics


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2015)

^This one costume I'll say is accurate to comics.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

*static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Goddamn+hawkman_feae7f_4852852.png

Real Hawkman in comics,.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Your Complete Guide to the Comic Book Heroes inÂ*Legends of Tomorrow


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2015)

LoT new trailer have got me very excited. 
Because the Time Travel aspect of it is giving me chills! It's like X-Men day of past feel!


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> LoT new trailer have got me very excited.
> Because the Time Travel aspect of it is giving me chills! It's like X-Men day of past feel!


Per the trailer and the Arrow/Flash crossover, it seems that LoT heroes will be time travelling to 70's to meet Dr.Aldus Broadman to know more about Vandal Savage.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2015)

NEW POSTER:

*i.imgur.com/BREqDeP.png


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw legends of tomorrow episode 04 today in morning, (early access in Canada)
I think they are recruiting more members.
Messed up timeline

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw only till Ep3. 
If Rip's mission is to eliminate Vandal savage from destroying the world, why not travel back in time to the point, where Savage was a kid and kill him  ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Flash said:


> I saw only till Ep3.
> If Rip's mission is to eliminate Vandal savage from destroying the world, why not travel back in time to the point, where Savage was a kid and kill him?


That's good point.
DC,... 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Flash said:


> I saw only till Ep3.
> If Rip's mission is to eliminate Vandal savage from destroying the world, why not travel back in time to the point, where Savage was a kid and kill him  ?



He could, if he had more details about him. Those are very scarce.. He did try to 


Spoiler



kill him in Egyptian era before he got immortality


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> He could, if he had more details about him. Those are very scarce.. He did try to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



i think rip hunter tried that in Egypt. Long ago.



Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 10, 2016)

Its shown in EP3 where he tries to


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Isn't that what i said ??

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Watched Ep4 and The more time travel they make, the more they mess up the timelines.. Geez

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2016)

EP4? It's not aired yet. Should be this Friday IST.

Or leaked already?


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> EP4? It's not aired yet. Should be this Friday IST.
> 
> Or leaked already?


Early access in Canada.. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Early access in Canada..
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Selfish of you not to announce here


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I saw legends of tomorrow episode 04 today in morning, (early access in Canada)
> I think they are recruiting more members.
> Messed up timeline
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk





ZTR said:


> Selfish of you not to announce here


Uhhh... Hello.. It was announced here. Maybe you should be more attentive 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Uhhh... Hello.. It was announced here. Maybe you should be more attentive
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


What i am supposed to say?

Yep it was early Tuesday morning in India, sun slowly rising.. 
Then suddenly while surfing net (early morning) i saw LOT s01 e04....
After that....
 ZTR u can rite it your own word.  

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Uhhh... Hello.. It was announced here. Maybe you should be more attentive
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Yeah didn't read that post


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Star City 2046 Trailer | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 20, 2016)

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Team Up Interview | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Add me to list... where is the list??





add me also 

~ want to go future and view all the upcoming episodes ~


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rajesh345 said:


> add me also
> 
> ~ want to go future and view all the upcoming episodes ~



*Flash*

  @Flash 

tell him


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2016)

Rajesh345 said:


> add me also
> 
> ~ want to go future and view all the upcoming episodes ~





amit.tiger12 said:


> *Flash*
> 
> @Flash
> 
> tell him



PM me


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 21, 2016)

What list are we talking about

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 21, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> What list are we talking about
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Like it was in Flash arrow thread, in 1st post, includes names who watch flash and arrow. Gotcha?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2016)

> “We’re not only introducing our version of Connor Hawke to our universe, we’re going to meet the 2046 version of Oliver Queen, and Stephen Amell is going to be reprising his role from Arrow. As an added bonus to comic-book fans, Oliver is missing his left arm and will be sporting a goatee, in a nod to the character’s appearance in the seminal Dark Knight Returns. We think this episode features some of the coolest things we’ve ever done.”



Stephen Amell Teases Future Arrow in 'Legends of Tomorrow' | Collide


----------



## ZTR (Feb 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Stephen Amell Teases Future Arrow in 'Legends of Tomorrow' | Collide


As seen in Flash he'll also have a metal arm


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Like it was in Flash arrow thread, in 1st post, includes names who watch flash and arrow. Gotcha?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



But where is the list?? I don't see it in OP.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 22, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> But where is the list?? I don't see it in OP.


Ya. I asked about it earlier, but don't know what happened after that.. May be you should ask. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 22, 2016)

ZTR said:


> As seen in Flash he'll also have a metal arm


As seen in flash? Where buddy?
Link?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> As seen in flash? Where buddy?
> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


When they go to earth2 it can be seen in that vortex thing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't get one thing in the latest episode.



Spoiler



When Sara was aiming for Prof. Stein, why didn't she kill the two soldiers escorting the Professor ? I mean everybody was busy in fighting with each other and just those two soldiers were escorting the Professor. Had she taken them out, Prof could have easily joined his counterpart standing at a stone's throw distance.


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2016)

ZTR said:


> As seen in Flash he'll also have a metal arm


or maybe armour. 



Spoiler



Green Arrow lost his arm, after a fight with Superman in the "Dark Knight returns" storyline. Red Arrow also lost his (right) arm in the comics.



- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't get one thing in the latest episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe that will attract more attention (of other guards)?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> maybe that will attract more attention (of other guards)?



All guards were busy in fights, and even if not, it was the only feasible option better than letting Professor go inside.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2016)

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Inside DC's Legends: Night of the Hawk | The CW - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2016)

With the Arrow's (future) appearance in LoT, i wonder when Flash will make his appearance.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2016)

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Night of the Hawk Scene | The CW - YouTube

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Atom Mural: Revealed | The CW - YouTube

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Atom Mural: Behind The Scenes | The CW - YouTube

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Atom Mural: Timelapse | The CW - YouTube


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2016)

Flash said:


> With the Arrow's (future) appearance in LoT, i wonder when Flash will make his appearance.


Some last episodes may be... IMDB not updated for future LoT episode's synopsis...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2016)

'DC's Legends Of Tomorrow' Spoilers: What DC Character will Patrick J. Adams Play for the Season Finale


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 13, 2016)

episode 15 was best episode of LoT.. Do watch it... Can't wait to watch finale..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 24, 2016)

LoT Season 2 Trailer

DC's Legends of Tomorrow | Season 2 Comic-Con®: First Look | The CW - YouTube


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2016)

It's time to revive this thread:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 8, 2016)

Excited for season 2, high expectation.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone watching or waiting for series end?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone watching or waiting for series end?


I have been following the show. I am last two episodes behind but the show till now isn't failing. And in fact the episode about George Lucas made the show great again. It's awesome that they write scripts so close to reality.

Mild spoiler..


Spoiler



Just watch the reactions of Lucas in the show about finding out that they were from the future.. Priceless.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I have been following the show. I am last two episodes behind but the show till now isn't failing. And in fact the episode about George Lucas made the show great again. It's awesome that they write scripts so close to reality.
> 
> Mild spoiler..
> 
> ...


I just wanted to know that is it getting better after season 1?

I completed season 1 only. I will watch s2 when bluray comes, it provides extra scenes.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I just wanted to know that is it getting better after season 1?
> 
> I completed season 1 only. I will watch s2 when bluray comes, it provides extra scenes.



When did it ever were bad in Season 1? It's definitely good show, on par with S1. And the 4 way crossover of Supergirl, Flash, Arrow and LoT was just gold.
Unlike you tho, I can't wait for blu ray..


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 11, 2017)

Vyom said:


> When did it ever were bad in Season 1? It's definitely good show, on par with S1. And the 4 way crossover of Supergirl, Flash, Arrow and LoT was just gold.
> Unlike you tho, I can't wait for blu ray..


When I said it's bad show? It's one of my favorite show on time traveling.
I was asking it because in 1st season, I couldn't handle hawkgirl's story. And the last episode of season 1 set the high expectations for season 2.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> When I said it's bad show? It's one of my favorite show on time traveling.
> I was asking it because in 1st season, I couldn't handle hawkgirl's story. And the last episode of season 1 set the high expectations for season 2.


Then you will be happy to know that in season 2 there's no sight of hawk girl or boy. It's like writers read audience's mind. 

And the time traveling plots grow more convoluted and confusing. XD


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 11, 2017)

Season 1 was just Ok, I wont say anything like awesome 
Is season 2 worth watching?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2017)

kartikoli said:


> Season 1 was just Ok, I wont say anything like awesome
> Is season 2 worth watching?



Refer my previous posts.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2017)

I think S02 is way way better than S01.
The story and characters are getting to use their powers properly.
More action and occasional overlap with Arrow/Flash makes it way cool.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 7, 2017)

anyone completed season 2???
please review it...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> anyone completed season 2???
> please review it...


Better than season 1

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2017)

Better? The first part of 2 part finale have JUST BLEW MY MIND! It's efffing awesome!
And I will watch the finale sooon! I am excited.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2017)

^
They seem to be inspired from Doctor Who about the concepts, to an extent.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> They seem to be inspired from Doctor Who about the concepts, to an extent.



There are references to Doctor Who throughout the episode as per reddit. But I haven't watched Doctor Who (still), so can't relate.


----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2017)

Show was good.. but ending was not that good..*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170501/3e1a81b1b5f85d1644ed02727ece533e.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2017)

Who's following DC shows?

I left Supergirl from 3rd season, but the 4 way cross over of Supergirl, Arrow, Flash and LoT was EPIC!!!!1

These shows wasn't their respective shows for 2 days, it was "Crisis on Earth X", part 1, 2, 3 and 4.

IT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Who's following DC shows?
> 
> I left Supergirl from 3rd season, but the 4 way cross over of Supergirl, Arrow, Flash and LoT was EPIC!!!!1
> 
> ...


Martian Manhunter and Superman should've been there. Also, it would be much better if all DC shows' Earths merged into one.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Who's following DC shows?
> 
> I left Supergirl from 3rd season, but the 4 way cross over of Supergirl, Arrow, Flash and LoT was EPIC!!!!1
> 
> ...



Only watching Flash now, that too binging 2 or 3 episodes together. I was on the fence about watching the crisis but your comment made me watch it. Will update once i finish.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Only watching Flash now, that too binging 2 or 3 episodes together. I was on the fence about watching the crisis but your comment made me watch it. Will update once i finish.


This crossover was such a blast! You should really watch LoT too. Unless the convoluted time travel is not your cup of tea. It's SUCH a great show now.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 2, 2017)

Vyom said:


> This crossover was such a blast! You should really watch LoT too. Unless the convoluted time travel is not your cup of tea. It's SUCH a great show now.


What about Arrow and Supergirl? Are they redeeming?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> What about Arrow and Supergirl? Are they redeeming?


I left Supergirl, but I hear good things about that too. Still I wouldn't be starting with supergirl anymore. Arrow is better, but I don't really look forward to watch it every week, it's just that I follow it regardless. Arrow is the glue that holds everything together and he does it without any superpowers. Maybe that's why I am still following it.
BUT, Flash and greatly LoT is something I would never want to miss.


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2017)

Vyom said:


> This crossover was such a blast! You should really watch LoT too. Unless the convoluted time travel is not your cup of tea. It's SUCH a great show now.


Ya. It was a blast. It was like watching a ~2.30h movie, only to be split and placed in their respective series. It's just like small screen version of JL/Avengers.

Here are my favorite parts.


Spoiler



- Vibe opening a portal for Arrow, to strike his evil version.
- Arrow shooting a Kryptonite Arrow at Overgirl.
- Ray holding the Knife, when RF tries to cut open Kara.
- Rory intimidating (funnily) Caitlin to trigger Killer Frost.
- Stein's demise
- Good Captain Cold in his comic-accurate costume.



and the #*@&*%@&(* parts.


Spoiler



- Olicity's unnecessary romance and the reasons for not marrying.
- All of the Arrow's sidekicks & ISIS/Vixen (I felt like, they're added just for namesake). I would've liked Wally west fulltime, instead of all these sidekicks.
- Bad CGI for Ray Terill.
- Tom Cavanaugh's version of RF instead of Matt Letscher's RF, though RF says he uses familiar face. 
- Barry letting go off RF, instead of locking him in Star Labs prison.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2017)

Flash said:


> Ya. It was a blast. It was like watching a ~2.30h movie, only to be split and placed in their respective series. It's just like small screen version of JL/Avengers.
> 
> Here are my favorite parts.
> 
> ...



Here's some of my views:



Spoiler



- Vibe opening a portal for Arrow, to strike his evil version.
*That was freaking cool.*
- Arrow shooting a Kryptonite Arrow at Overgirl.
*That was funny. Supergirl: And the supergirl's reaction to that. Priceless.*
- Stein's demise
*That was sad af.  I enjoyed the man. He use to give me Doc Brown vibe from BTTF. :'(*



and the #*@&*%@&(* parts.


Spoiler



- Olicity's unnecessary romance and the reasons for not marrying.
*Almost all of reddit sub agrees, that Felicity single handedly spoiled the entirety of crossover with her remarks. In 1st season I kind of liked the geeky sexy woman hacker. But slowly writers have managed to make her progressively worse.*
- All of the Arrow's sidekicks & ISIS/Vixen (I felt like, they're added just for namesake). I would've liked Wally west fulltime, instead of all these sidekicks.
*All of them are normal, "without powers" peeps. Couldn't do much in the fights between metahumans.*
- Barry letting go off RF, instead of locking him in Star Labs prison.
Theory has it, that Barry knew he's un-trappable. There seems to be a big reason for Flash to let go RF.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2017)

It's sad that they've missed *Ralph Dibny *in the crossover. Where was he, when the events are happening?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 6, 2017)

They should bring back Hawkgirl & HawkMan!


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> They should bring back Hawkgirl & HawkMan!


Am glad that they've left of Arrowverse.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> They should bring back Hawkgirl & HawkMan!


Hoards of people including me was GLAD that they left the show. In fact, LoT went on to become more greater when they left.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> It's sad that they've missed *Ralph Dibny *in the crossover. Where was he, when the events are happening?


I didn't miss him. I only got reminded when you mentioned it now. 
Also, maybe he went to the Himalayas to 'sharpen' his skill.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 10, 2017)

Flash said:


> It's sad that they've missed *Ralph Dibny *in the crossover. Where was he, when the events are happening?


Because they planned and shot this crossover well in advance and Ralph was not part of Flash back then.


----------

